# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Las presas envejecidas se convierten en una amenaza creciente

## JMTrigos

Artículo de Eldiario.es 24 de enero de 2021
https://www.eldiario.es/sociedad/pre...1_7112315.html



> En el año 2050, la mayoría de los habitantes de la Tierra vivirá aguas abajo de decenas de miles de grandes presas, de más de 15 metros de altura desde los cimientos hasta la cima o de entre 5 y 15 metros con más de tres millones de m3 embalsada, construidas a lo largo del siglo XX. Según un nuevo informe de la Universidad Naciones Unidas (UNU-INWEH), muchas de estas infraestructuras ya están obsoletas en cuanto a su diseño y superan su vida útil, situada entre los 50 y 100 años.   
> 
> "La construcción de grandes presas surgió a mediados del siglo XX y alcanzó su punto álgido en los años 60 y 70, sobre todo en Asia, Europa y América del Norte, mientras que en África el pico se produjo en la década de 1980. El número de grandes presas después de eso declinó de forma continua y progresiva", explica el coautor Vladimir Smakhtin, director del Instituto de Agua, Medioambiente y Salud de la UNU-INWEH. 
> 
> La mayoría de los más de 58.700 grandes embalses que se construyeron fue entre 1930 y 1970. El 60 % de las mayores presas se sitúa en Asia, donde cuatro países China, India, Japón y Corea del Sur encabezan la lista junto a EE UU y Brasil.
> 
> Solo en España, se construyeron 1.064 grandes presas, de un total de más de 1.200, que tienen una edad promedio de 56 años, siendo el país europeo con mayor número de embalses, y décimo a escala mundial. 
> 
> A partir de los 50 años de antigüedad, estas estructuras de hormigón probablemente empiecen a mostrar signos de envejecimiento, como mayores quiebras o roturas que impliquen gastos crecientes de mantenimiento y reparación, aumento de la sedimentación del embalse y pérdida de la funcionalidad y efectividad. Todas estas causan están "fuertemente interconectadas", dice el documento. 
> ...

----------

Embalses (26-ene-2021),Jonasino (26-ene-2021)

----------

